# oaked pee



## milbrosa (Jan 28, 2012)

The first pee I made, which I recently moved to secondary, was from a slurry that had no oak in it. It does have a nice pink color from the red wine slurry I used. 

Now I am planning my next pee, and I want to use a slurry from a red wine that will have oak powder in it. Is the leftover oak in the slurry going to make the pee too astringent? I figure the pee is astringent enough on its own, so I'm wondering if using a slurry with oak in it is a bad idea. 

I'm thinking a little oak powder can't hurt, since the pee recipe includes tannin anyway. But I thought I'd ask.

Anyone done this? How did the pee turn out?


----------



## jwolf99 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got some cranberry-lime SP currently clarifying for which I used a slurry from an cabernet sauvignon that had both oak powder and oak chips. I had been occasionally tasting throughout fermentation as I was concerned about how much flavors would be imparted by the cab slurry. The oak was detectable, but very light. But not anywhere near a moderately oaked cabernet or chardonnay. In fact, I thought it actually added a bit of character and complexity to the overall taste. Although it was tough to get past the SP's acidity in all the tasting. 

I added the cran concentrate on Sunday, so I'm about due for an SP reading this evening to see if any further back sweetening is required. I'll taste it then to check on the oak levels.


----------



## Arne (Feb 7, 2012)

the only thing better than just tastin is when it gets far enough along to just start drinkin. LOL, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure most of the oak flavor will be gone by the time you racked off the wine. Let us know how a slightly oaked pee tastes.


----------



## jwolf99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cran-Lime SP is turning out pretty good. Clarifying nicely courtesy of sparkleoid. There was a bit of cabernet and oak coming through in the sample I tasted. Although to be honest, it probably would have gone largely unnoticed had I not been looking for it. I had my wife test it too (without mentioning anything about the oak) and she thought it was very good. No mention of oak. Bottom line: color should be primary consideration with the slurry. Red wine slurry will lead to pink pee which may or may not be a concern for you.


----------



## milbrosa (Feb 7, 2012)

I've ordered two CC Red Mountain Cab kits. I plan to ferment them at the same time, then after I rack them to secondary, I will combine their slurries and make a 7 gallon pee. I'm going to make 7 gallons so I have plenty enough to fit in a six gallon carboy, plus have topping stock left over. 

So it'll have the oak powder and chips, but not the oak blocks, from the two CC kits. 

Thanks for the report on your wine, jwolf99. I sounds like a little oak won't be a problem. 

Pink pee is fine with me. The one I have now is beautiful. I'll take a picture when I bottle it in a few weeks.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 7, 2012)

My pee from the 4 berry slurry pee is a light pink too.

Does not matter to us because we are going to back flavor with simmered down cranberry, cranberry/black cherry, white grape and raspberry, white grape and peach which was everyone's favorites.

This batch was only made from 15 oz of lemon juice and 15 oz lime juice.


----------

